# Virosol



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Dave, where is the best/cheapest place to get some these days?.............I've forgotten who I got my last supply from 

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I have to go over to Glenrothes for mine - you'll be sure to find a supplier closer to you though.

www.cloverchemicals.com

find their contact number and give them a call to see who is closest 

Coffee (decent stuff) milk and two sugars for my arrival Monday please :wink: 

Call you tonight

Dave


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks Dave 

Which arm would you like the intravenous drip for the caffeine?.............I'll make sure the machine is on!

See ya bright and breezy in the morning 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I have to go over to Glenrothes for mine - you'll be sure to find a supplier closer to you though.
> 
> www.cloverchemicals.com
> 
> ...


Have you made any plans for next weekend yet Dave?


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi Dave, everyone,

Just wanted to post my opinion on Viro-sol, having finally managed to find a supplier, www.glovesnstuff.com.

I know Dave and DaveG have used it for a number of years, but when I tried it this weekend I wasn't impressed at all.

I've read Dave's guide and recommended mix ratio of 1:10. I decided to be cautious and mix it 1:20. I have read numerous threads on DetailingWorld about it dulling surfaces, so I wanted to be cautious.

I think that its cleaning ability (certainly at this ratio 1:20) was poor. Yes it removed the light brake dust etc., but it didn't dissolve or remove the baked on tar/dirt spots where the wheel spokes meet the wheel rim. Also, it did indeed appear to dull the surface of the wheel and the red calipers on our Golf GTi Anniversary.

Because of the "dulling" I'd be reluctant to use it at a stronger mix ratio.

So if you have any further advise or tips Dave I'd appreciate it. Otherwise my 10Ltrs of Viro-sol will be up for sale! 

AL


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Good to see you here Al 

Sticky thread at top of this section might be useful and will tell you what you need to know!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=115764

As for the dulling; when used neat for heavily soiled wheels, I've seen one or two instances where the Silver paint has not been quite as bright as it should be. 
However, this dulling is not permanent and is easily removed with something like a gentle paint cleaner.
I've not seen it on any Audi/VAG wheels, nor heard anyone from here, or any other VAG forum, saying this and there must be 100's of people using this stuff with no problems.

Some poor quality replica wheels are the only wheels I've seen this dulling on.

I really don't pay too much attention to what's said on the likes of retailing world - I mean detailing world :wink: 
A few vested interests at play over there who would rather sell purpose made wheel cleaners at 3 or 4 times the cost of Virisol being a little mischevious?...speculative comment of course!

Even if you don't want to use the Virosol on your wheels, it still has other uses...mats, wheel arches, squirt it up your exhaust - a versatile, cheap and effective product; stick with it.

Dave


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks Dave.

I will continue to experiment, with Virosol

AL


----------

